# Is your Golden "curly" or "wavey" coated?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love all the different types! I have one with perfectly straight, thick hair (except a lot had to be cut down due to severe matting when I rescued her- but it will grow back). I have another with an essentially smooth coat like a jacket, with slightly wavy (barely), nearly white feathering- a beautiful contrast to her darker colored coat. My third has waves and even some curls! He always has- I thought he'd out grow it, but I got him back after two years of being missing and he still has his trademark waves. I love it! It's much easier to see it in person compared to the others. 

I want to see all your curly/wavey Goldens. I think they're so cute.

Here is my wavey boy :smooch:


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Both of my boys are wavy/curly. I just love the waves!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh wow they are beautiful! Brothers?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, they are brothers. We originally went to pick out one puppy. The lady had 2 puppies left. How could we choose? We decided to take both. I am so glad that we did. They have been a lot of fun for us.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They sure are handsome fellows, looks like they love eachother, too!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks. They do love each other. But boy do they fight like human brothers. LOL!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm not sure if Winchester will end up with curly or just wavy fur. Right now he's got wave just going down his back but I'm sure the rest of his body will catch up. I'm interested to see what kind of coat he ends up with. His mom is a field GR and his dad is from a conformation line. Two totally different coats.

Here's a picture of Winchester's back. You can see the waves/curls.


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Ambesi said:


> I'm not sure if Winchester will end up with curly or just wavy fur. Right now he's got wave just going down his back but I'm sure the rest of his body will catch up. I'm interested to see what kind of coat he ends up with. His mom is a field GR and his dad is from a conformation line. Two totally different coats.
> 
> Here's a picture of Winchester's back. You can see the waves/curls.


Murphy had the comb-over look just like that going on his back for awhile too, but now he's back to pretty smooth.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My shepherd (who is a long coat, and will have a coat similar to a Golden at maturity) has that same look right now!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Roxy has a straight coat with waves on her back. Elliot is curly all over.

Jim


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker's adult coat is still coming in at 15 months, but so far it's pin straight, which I love. He comes from conformation lines on his father's side and it looks like he's going to have his dad's thick, straight coat, but he has a VERY similar color to his paternal grandfather. His mother is darker and wavier.

Tucker's grandfather:









Tucker's dad:









His mother:









Tucker


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

jimla they are gorgeous!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Tucker sure does look like daddy!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

*coats*

Chesters coat falls somewhere in the middle I guess....
Murphy is still a fuzz ball...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I like Chester's wavy ear crimps


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes those crimpy ear fuzzy and long toe furs need a trim....my daughter gets mad when I trim them.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Ambesi said:


> I'm not sure if Winchester will end up with curly or just wavy fur. Right now he's got wave just going down his back but I'm sure the rest of his body will catch up.


Molson had the same wavy, curly racing stripe when he was about the same age, but has grown out of it! His mom and dad both have straight fur and, aside from the few cowlicks on his chest and thigh, it looks like Molson is following suit. I love his fluffy fur but also love that it's still really smooth and soft on his back. His bum fluff and tail feathers are really starting to fill out in the past 2 weeks since this picture was taken!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

His face is sooo sweet!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks! He always makes really serious faces when I have the camera out... it makes me laugh.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I think Luck is kind of wavy. Behind his ears he has baby curls. I love them. Actually in the picture I have he looks more straight. Hmmm. Maybe it depends on the day?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff has the wave thing going - and if he gets wet - whoa baby!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We have a special place in our hearts for the curly ones. Our first adoptee Beau was curly and we thought we'd never find another one as curly .....but we did! Barkley came to us from GRRNT just 5 months before Beau passed. We had a DNA test performed on Barkley twice (cheek swab and then a blood test) and both times only Golden Retriever showed up in the results. Beau lived before DNA testing was available. Barkley marched in a St Patrick's Day with our rescue and the MC stopped the parade to marvel over Barkley's curly fur. He is definitely a show-stopper. Toby, our 6 year old, came to us with his AKC papers, but it is always Barkley people are drawn to and comment about. Toby is definitely wavey and as he ages we are seeing more curls appear. 
Here are my two curly Q's:
Beau









and Mr. Barkley (on a bad hair day obviously):


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's adult coat is just coming in. On his back it looks to be wavy, his tail has some curls. His dad had straight, his mom curly. It will be interesting to see how his coat turns out.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Molson had the same wavy, curly racing stripe when he was about the same age, but has grown out of it! His mom and dad both have straight fur and, aside from the few cowlicks on his chest and thigh, it looks like Molson is following suit. I love his fluffy fur but also love that it's still really smooth and soft on his back. His bum fluff and tail feathers are really starting to fill out in the past 2 weeks since this picture was taken!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64176


Molson is one Georgous pup!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> We have a special place in our hearts for the curly ones. Our first adoptee Beau was curly and we thought we'd never find another one as curly .....but we did! Barkley came to us from GRRNT just 5 months before Beau passed. We had a DNA test performed on Barkley twice (cheek swab and then a blood test) and both times only Golden Retriever showed up in the results. Beau lived before DNA testing was available. Barkley marched in a St Patrick's Day with our rescue and the MC stopped the parade to marvel over Barkley's curly fur. He is definitely a show-stopper. Toby, our 6 year old, came to us with his AKC papers, but it is always Barkley people are drawn to and comment about. Toby is definitely wavey and as he ages we are seeing more curls appear.
> Here are my two curly Q's:
> Beau
> 
> ...


Those coats are so unique, I love it! They look 100% golden retriever in the face, size and colour, but amazing how different their fur is eh?



Montana's Mommy said:


> Molson is one Georgous pup!!!


Thanks! I'll tell him you said that... it's going to go straight to his head :no: hehe


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

One has a very straight coat. The other has a wavy coat.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Dallas Gold said:


> We have a special place in our hearts for the curly ones. Our first adoptee Beau was curly and we thought we'd never find another one as curly .....but we did! Barkley came to us from GRRNT just 5 months before Beau passed. We had a DNA test performed on Barkley twice (cheek swab and then a blood test) and both times only Golden Retriever showed up in the results. Beau lived before DNA testing was available. Barkley marched in a St Patrick's Day with our rescue and the MC stopped the parade to marvel over Barkley's curly fur. He is definitely a show-stopper. Toby, our 6 year old, came to us with his AKC papers, but it is always Barkley people are drawn to and comment about. Toby is definitely wavey and as he ages we are seeing more curls appear.
> Here are my two curly Q's:
> Beau
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! I am in LOVE!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> We have a special place in our hearts for the curly ones. Our first adoptee Beau was curly and we thought we'd never find another one as curly .....but we did! Barkley came to us from GRRNT just 5 months before Beau passed. We had a DNA test performed on Barkley twice (cheek swab and then a blood test) and both times only Golden Retriever showed up in the results. Beau lived before DNA testing was available. Barkley marched in a St Patrick's Day with our rescue and the MC stopped the parade to marvel over Barkley's curly fur. He is definitely a show-stopper. Toby, our 6 year old, came to us with his AKC papers, but it is always Barkley people are drawn to and comment about. Toby is definitely wavey and as he ages we are seeing more curls appear.


Oh my gosh, I love the curly coats!!! They're so unique looking.

Carmella was sort of wavy, Flora is pretty much straight, but she's very wavy when she's wet. I chose a silly picture of her on purpose.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Griff has the wave thing going - and if he gets wet - whoa baby!


I LOVE GRIFFYN!!! He is soooo handsome!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Duke has outgrown his waves except for around the ears and his pantaloons. Sophie is still wavy but she's gotten a little straighter since my signature photo was taken. What I really find unique about Sophie is that she's a deep gold with light blonde streaks running through the waves. Looks like she went to the hair salon to get it done on purpose LOL!


----------



## afauth (Sep 1, 2009)

Cooper has always had wave right down the middle of his back. His pretty much blonde I would guess, darker on top and pure white underneath.


----------



## afauth (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh and I should say behind his ears are like spiral pasta, extreme curl!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

apple's hairy and curly.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

afauth said:


> Cooper has always had wave right down the middle of his back. His pretty much blonde I would guess, darker on top and pure white underneath.


My Toby was just like Cooper when he was younger. Now he is wavey with some curls beginning around the mane area. When he is wet he is definitely curly on the front half of his body.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

ckp said:


> apple's hairy and curly.


My Toby actually looks like a smaller, less hairy version of Apple, especially since he started thyroid meds. He's got the curls/waves on the mane and neck. 

I love Apple's coat!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Anne.... I'm so glad to see some pics of your curly boys!!! Penny is pretty straight and Maggie has just a few waves right down the middle of her back.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh my goodness! I am in LOVE!


Me too! The first time I say Barkley's curly and smiling face on the GRRNT website I fell deeply in love with him. When I met him I knew he was destined to be our furkid! The rescue had a light golden male come through with a very curly coat just like Barkley. The RAGOM rescue has also had a few of the curly coats come through as well. 

When Beau was younger there was a AKC event at the college across the road from our home. We took Beau and one of the groomers came over and asked how I got the curls on him. I looked at her and said, well, God made them. She huffed off, but really, did she think I permed him and put him in rollers or used a curling iron on him?:--dumbfounded:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Anne.... I'm so glad to see some pics of your curly boys!!! Penny is pretty straight and Maggie has just a few waves right down the middle of her back.


Looking through the photos, especially of Beau, brought back many happy memories. We got him trimmed once and they used a poodle trimmer on him. He thought he was hot stuff when he got home and was so excited he did zoomies--at age 12!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is Phoenix, one of GRRNT's foster dogs earlier this year. The photo does not do his curls justice. He is now adopted in his forever home and I bet they love their pup's curls! He was rescued from Louisiana originally and the shelter feared he would be adopted by people involved in dog fighting as bait. I guess that happens in the area where the shelter is located and they don't have the ability to screen applicants. I'm so happy GRRNT took him and found him a happy and safe home.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

dont have a good picture of it, but sophie's back looks exactly like winchester's with the waves...she's had it for awhile, i feel like her adult hair started growing in awhile ago...shes still got fluff underneath and on her sides though..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is Toby in a rare moment of rest:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, some of these guys are really curly. I thought Sam was curly, but I guess he was really more of a mix. The older he got, the longer his coat got, and the straighter his coat became. Ike's a middling too, not too curly and not too straight.

Sam







Ike


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka's coat is thick but more straight now as I compare it to Gunner's thick wavy coat. Gunnie's coat is so much thicker and lush since these pics were taken.
First pic: Selka now at 10, then both boys last year, then Selka when younger and Gunner a few years ago.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, some beautiful goldens out there!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna-Here is my wavey/curly Smooch*

Jenna:

Here is my wavey/curly Smooch.

On the first page the third pic my Smooch and Snobear have the same very LONG TOY!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Scout at 6.5 months and to date, at 7 months she is still wavy!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Ritchie & London have pin straight coats, and Shy's has a slight bit of wave.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jenna here is curly boy Jack, the other two just a a few waives!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

*definitely waves*

We've got waves going on over here. This was before her grooming, all the feathering is now short as is the lion's mane that was on her chest.


----------



## Hurley'sMommy (Jul 28, 2009)

We're not sure if Hurley will be wavy or curly. Right now, he's some serious cowlicks going on but no major waves. He's a sight for sore eyes at times....the fur around his neck goes in all different directions & the fur on his bum goes straight up in the air! Poor guy! lol


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

Wavy girl


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are all so gorgeous!

I love Jack... awwww! He's always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Molly's coat is pretty straight but she does have this little stripe of wave on her back! 



















But it's nothing compared to when she was 7 months old! :


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> They are all so gorgeous!
> 
> I love Jack... awwww! He's always been a favorite of mine.


Thanks Jenna, those curls are even prettier when he gets wet.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly used to have straight hair...









Then was spayed and she turned into a little sheep!









She can look nice for about 20 minutes after a bath, blow dry and brush!









No matter what state her coat is in I think she always has the most beautiful face...here she is looking grumpy but still pretty!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow her forleg feathers are impressive stuff!


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

What is the curly coat like to maintain? What about with lots of swimming?

We are looking at a couple of dogs, one of whom has a somewhat curly coat, so we are debating what would be best. Thanks!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

PC Mom said:


> What is the curly coat like to maintain? What about with lots of swimming?
> 
> We are looking at a couple of dogs, one of whom has a somewhat curly coat, so we are debating what would be best. Thanks!


My Jack is very easy to maintain, actually he is the one that hardly sheds, brushing 3 times a week. Swimming will bring out the curls even more, me I love them, he dries very quickly..more so then the others.

I just love the curls on him, what can I say! LOL


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

The Pudden is mostly straight-ish with wavy stuff on her butt and chest. Her coat is shorter than most because she's part lab.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> and Mr. Barkley (on a bad hair day obviously):


okay, I just cracked up  That is the goofiest looking golden I've ever seen. And I mean that with the greatest respect. He's adorable.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think the curls are easier, dry faster, because air can get through the whole coat! A lot of field type dogs have this coat.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Curly and Wavy*

We always tease our Di that she sleeps with curlers in her hair. It seems like she never had puppy fur, eventhough we adopted her at 10 weeks old. Di is the strawberry blond. Max is the red guy with the distinguished white face. Max had a very short coat until he was 5. Always just slightly wavy no curls. Our Golda My Ear was very long and both wavy and curly. He had a wee bit of Great Pyraneese. We miss sweet gentleman, Golda every day-he went to the bridge at 17 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Gorgeous! The one standing in front of the log is stunning!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Aqua, that is Di. I just think that all of the pictures of these goldies are so beautiful. What a marvelous breed. After rescuing our first Golda, I can't imagine having any other breed.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh yeah I love them all!!!!


----------

